# gto paint???



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hi guys i need to paint my front and rear bumpers,,i bought this car and its got a cheezy lookin yellow that looks orange on front and back bumper,,,does anyone know the best route to getting the original stock paint for my 2005 yellowjacket,,thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Be warned.... The Yellow Jacket paint is hard to match up. The variance in the shade may show despite the same paint numbers. Many have complained about this. For some reason the YJ is hard to get an exact match without mixing. I have seen examples of the same color, same number paint number but a shade variance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Julie had that issue with her QSM. Small chip on the door back in June?!!? Since it was hard to blend, they ended up wanting to respray almost half the car. So we just wax the chip every month instead


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Man I hope that isn't the case with Cyclone Grey. I've got a few hood chips that are starting to get ugly. A couple scratches too, not deep, but none the less...


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Be warned.... The Yellow Jacket paint is hard to match up. The variance in the shade may show despite the same paint numbers. Many have complained about this. For some reason the YJ is hard to get an exact match without mixing. I have seen examples of the same color, same number paint number but a shade variance.


man thats too bad cause my entire front bumper and rear bumper look like a taxi yellow,,i hate the way it looks,,ill see what i can do with a little bit of research but thanks for the prompt info


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Man I hope that isn't the case with Cyclone Grey. I've got a few hood chips that are starting to get ugly. A couple scratches too, not deep, but none the less...


It is the case unfortunatly.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Be warned.... The Yellow Jacket paint is hard to match up. The variance in the shade may show despite the same paint numbers. Many have complained about this. For some reason the YJ is hard to get an exact match without mixing. I have seen examples of the same color, same number paint number but a shade variance.


the reason yellows are hard to shoot, is because they are a very transparent color. it takes a lot of coats to get the shade down right. combine this with the fact that it's harder to tint a color that takes many layers just to cover a car, and that the primer color helps to decide the final shade much more, than a color with much more pigment, and there is your reason for a tough match



Poncho Dan said:


> Man I hope that isn't the case with Cyclone Grey. (





jpalamar said:


> It is the case unfortunatly.


it isn't a problem with that color. if a bodyshop has problems matching that, then they aren't very good. it should be one of the easier colors to shoot. 

I think too many people that don't know anything about paintwork think that colormatching is hard. 90% of factory colors are a straight forward shoot. The problem is that a lot of car owners haven't had a lot of experience with this type of stuff, so they go to "great shops" and the color match is off, and these "great shops" tell them it's because it was a tough color to match, when the reality is that the shop just sucked


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

so is there any luck for me whatsoever


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure if you can get a factory mix on the yellow, i could not with the quick silver (and yes it was a nitemare to match).


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Mayhem5417 said:


> so is there any luck for me whatsoever


absolutely!

what the shop might want to do, is to shoot a couple/few testcards before they put color on your car


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> absolutely!
> 
> what the shop might want to do, is to shoot a couple/few testcards before they put color on your car


how much do you think it would cost to paint a front bumper and back bumper of a GTO??


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Depending on the color you apply the yellow over depends on the shade it comes out. Go to an automotive paint supply store in your area and give them the paint code to your car. Ask them to see all of the variant chips that they have for that color. Look at the chips in the sunlight and find the one that matches the color you are looking for. Ask the paint store personel what color base is recommended for your color. It will vary some depending on the paint line you chose. Be warned yellow is expensive. Good luck.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea ive never had a car painted so dont know the layers and what not that need to be applied. im not certain if i want to paint it or not,,but i know once i graduate from college and have a little more money im gonna pamper my GTO,,thanks for the info buddy


----------

